# Are your shoes good enough?



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Remember how in the Civil war and the Revolutionary war the stories about soldiers being lame and crippled from not having shoes. Often they had to tie rags around their feet for some form of protection?

So,,, Since almost no single pair of shoes can survive this test you hopefully have several pairs.

test: do you have durable shoes capable of walking 10-15 miles per day on different types of terrain, digging with a shovel, keeping your feet half way dry and protected,,, for 2 years? You can wear lightweight shoes for some things, other things require serious footwear. My ladyfriend insists on only getting the $29 super lightweight sneaker that would last about a week walking cross country and forget about shovel.

Personally on many hot summer days I wear sandals but I put on heavier footwear if the job demands it.

Don't forget durable shoes require durable socks.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I have the north face waterproof sneakers but its time to replace them. I have a black pair of Adidas sneakers. And a black pair of danner boots. Waterproof and insulated.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I have worn work boots on the job my entire adult life. I often wear the same boots off duty as well.
I stay in the mid price range, $90 - $120. I am not going to spend $200 or more for boots, and the $39.99 Walmart/K-Mart boots don't last much beyond 4 months.

For example, my last pair was $89 Schmidt boots from Tractor Supply. Very comfortable, but warehouse work wore out the soles in 6 months (concrete floors).
I stepped up to $99 Wolverines, we'll see how long they last (Tractor Supply also).


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Good shoes? What are those? I haven't had a good set of shoes in a bit. Even these ones are held together with baling wire haha.

Maybe next month I'll get good boots. I'll be watching this thread closely as to what people recommend....


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Good boots ... in multiples? Check!


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Red wing steel toe. I pay extra for usa made.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

I wore the same issue boots for about 4 years per pair. Feet were dry, comfy, and they lasted. Currently wearing 511 boots. So far so good. 9 months and no signs of wear.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I have shoes for play, shoes for dress, boots for dancing, boots for work and boots for winter work/play. I could wear my winter boots all year long, they are light weight (for boots) well insulated, breathe well, and are water-proof.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Have these but they are older.

http://www.danner.com/product/law-enforcement/acadia-8-black.html

Oh joy!!

http://www.danner.com/product/military/usaf-rivot-tfx-8-sage-green-gtx.html


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

kevincali said:


> View attachment 12520
> 
> 
> Good shoes? What are those? I haven't had a good set of shoes in a bit. Even these ones are held together with baling wire haha.
> ...


Kevin, You strongly remind me of a guy who was my best friend until he passed 2 years ago (got hit by a car while riding his $10 bicycle over to my shop). I like those shoes, I think Jeff had the same pair.

a thought, It wouldn't hurt to slow down on the guns and buy a spare pair of shoes.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

James m said:


> Have these but they are older.
> 
> Danner - Acadia 8" Black - Law Enforcement - Product
> 
> ...


James, I wore a similar pair of Danners as your 1st link on a 28 day wilderness survival course in Colorado about 100 years ago. The course instructor almost didn't allow me to attend saying boots that lightweight would never survive the course, I insisted on keeping my Danners and claimed Mt Massive and Mt Elbert on the same day in them. Bought several more pairs over the years. Great boots, didn't know they still made them although mine were brown.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

FoolAmI said:


> Kevin, You strongly remind me of a guy who was my best friend until he passed 2 years ago (got hit by a car while riding his $10 bicycle over to my shop). I like those shoes, I think Jeff had the same pair.
> 
> a thought, It wouldn't hurt to slow down on the guns and buy a spare pair of shoes.


These last 3 rifles are it for a while. I swear! Got about $275 and they're paid off. Then no more for a long time. Have property tax coming up and now possibly a vet bill.

I went to the thrift store a few days ago and got a pair of boots for $4. They're half a size small (I have fat/wide feet) and they're currently stretching. I'm just a cheap bastard and will wear my current shoes until they fall apart and duct tape and baling wire can't help haha

I'm sorry to hear about your friend though. He sounds like he was a hell of a guy.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I've got the same feet, I have to get shoes a 1/2 size to long to fit my slightly wide foot. I hear you on wearing your shoes until they literally fall off your feet. Jeff used to use the Lexal (caulk on steroids) (a lot like Shoe Goo) at my shop to reattach his soles.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I had these too. Look up gore tex sneakers. These are the best deal I think. But they are clunky heavy, like a small boot.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabelas-Mesh-GORE-TEXreg-X4-All-Terrain-Shoe/731345.uts

I wear shoes until they start growing something and walk away on their own.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

yes I do and they are older than you, they are old enough to drink, vote and drive.
they have been resoled(put on some classic stars -n-bars vibrum)one time.
they are leather, I put kiwi on them regularly and I have added zippers over the original laces.
they have been around the world 6 times with me.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

FoolAmI said:


> I've got the same feet, I have to get shoes a 1/2 size to long to fit my slightly wide foot. I hear you on wearing your shoes until they literally fall off your feet. Jeff used to use the Lexal (caulk on steroids) (a lot like Shoe Goo) at my shop to reattach his soles.


I've been considering getting another pair of combat/service boots, for some damn reason the heel of my newer set got worn off, its like someone used it for dirt biking or something, like breaking with feet.

None the less the back heel got worn down enough that it started letting moisture in through the heel, which really sucks as the boots were otherwise waterproof more or less highly water resistant, I could walk through swamp/flooded ground in them no problem, socks always stayed dry.

None the less most of my shoes have worn down, I can still use a couple pair of runners, I normally get a new pair of runners/cross trainers each year and use the old pair for outdoor and new pair for indoor gym activities.

All I have that are in solid condition right now are a pair of dress shoes, which may be ok for school but its not really ideal for outdoor activities.

I really should order a new pair of combat boots and a new pair of runners but I am uncertain about laying down cash on them, but I need within the next couple days if I want them for when school starts up. I could just go shopping local when I get in but pricing is usually higher and availability lower.

This thread reminded me what has been pegging me a little this week. Also need to consider replacing some damaged clothing too, which is still usuable but its not good for image to be using damaged clothes, and its insulation value is compromised a little. I could get away with it, but not convinced just yet, it could lower my grades indirectly if I don't have a good image.

I have a large foot size so looking local usually offers very little selection size 13 double wide..


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Do they light up when you walk? (at my age I need headlights on my shoes when the sun goes down)


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

PaulS said:


> Do they light up when you walk? (at my age I need headlights on my shoes when the sun goes down)


http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/c/boys-light-up-shoes


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Have sketchers boots, first pair lasted four years.
replaced them with the exact same ones. 90 dollar range.
Wear them everyday.
Have several pairs of army leather boots new in storage, plus mouse boots for the cold weather if needed.


----------



## Viper (Jun 4, 2015)

Merrell's and Solomon trail shoes. Pretty well all I wear. I have some sandals in case I run into some hippie chicks though.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

All I wear are boots. Red wing steel toes. Work buys me a pair every year but they last a long time so now I have a bunch of nice boots. If I'm at the house it's either houseshoes or barefoot. Also have several pair of hunting boots in different levels of insulation. Irish Setter makes good hunting boots.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

FoolAmI said:


> James, I wore a similar pair of Danners as your 1st link on a 28 day wilderness survival course in Colorado about 100 years ago. The course instructor almost didn't allow me to attend saying boots that lightweight would never survive the course, I insisted on keeping my Danners and claimed Mt Massive and Mt Elbert on the same day in them. Bought several more pairs over the years. Great boots, didn't know they still made them although mine were brown.


I actually owned the same pair when I was 12. They were still rocking hard when I was 20. (I didn't grow much after 12) I gave em away to a friend in the same condition they had been in the year I got them. One small gash on the right instep from a piece of sharp metal. It never grew. They never leaked, kept me warm in winter, cool in summer. Best $420 I ever spent.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have a several pair of boots both high top and medium. A couple pair of Army surplus boots and store bought. All the boots are water proof. I tend to to go higher end on the boots and dress shoes because they last longer. Hell, I even have a pair of snake proof boots for hunting. They are actually very comfortable.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

View attachment 12522


My current Lineup out in the garage L to R;

LLBean Boots bought in the early 90's. LLBean will re-sole them for free.
Wolverine Steel Toe
LaCrosse Snake Boots 
My newest, a pair of Georgia Boots. Easiest the most comfortable out of the box boot I've ever had. I was pissed when I found out they were made by the Chicoms.

For hiking I've got a pair of Solomons and a pair of Oboz. Both are in the bedroom closet now and my sleeping beauty would not like it if I rumbled around in the closet to take a pic so...

I was in REI to replace my Solomon's and the sales guy showed me the Oboz. I had never heard of the company and the hiking shoe fit and felt great so I bought em. The are supposedly made in Bozeman MT and the hippies who make them pledge to plant a tree for every shoe they sell. That alone cracked me up. Mens | Oboz Footwear


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Slippy said:


> View attachment 12522
> 
> 
> My current Lineup out in the garage L to R;
> ...


I was bummed my almost brand new Bates Enforcers had a Chicom label hidden away.
I was told they were mil surp and never questioned it since Wolverine Boot was just down the street


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I've purchased several pairs of Georgia boots myself and for the boy. Shame that they're made in Chinaland but the pricing is so much lower than say, a good pair of Danners that I've been staying with the GA boots.

Georgia boots are super comfortable right out of the box but many of their styles have shallow lugs on the soles. Great for not tracking dirt in the house but they wear smooth in about 18 months (remember that I walk a lot on concrete and gravel). Their deeper lugged soles hold up well.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

I have leather boots , I cant say that they are lightweight but its weight is worth of its durability it can last me 2 years , they are waterproof and are made from really strong and thick piece of leather I will post a pic of it when I will be home , they were custom made for georgian special forces.


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

I have several Danner hiking boots and Belleville steel toe work boots because of work. I will admit that most of the time I'm in some Chuck Taylor's or Vans if not at work or riding my bike.


----------



## Robb_b (Aug 3, 2015)

I've not been able to find boot that last me much more than a year. Im on I guess about 10 months on the dickies work boots I have now. As far as shtf boots Idk how far they would get me. I've never had good luck with any kind of foot wear. I've always been hard on shoes anyway.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

I have a pair of safety athletic shoes similar to this:









They cost me about a $100 at a workwear store. But I've already used them 5 days per week for the last 3 years.

The only problem with a boot/shoe that lasts that long, I'm starting to experience this:


----------

